# dang wolf



## K Lark (Sep 13, 2013)

sorry, wrong place;


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Any trail cam videos of the dang wolf?


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

dang wolf won't hold still long enough to get it's picture took


:llama::llama:


----------

